
Step-by-step code execution on the Toshiba FlashAir SD card - guedou
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13OJNOb2IMwp79SDrbxSLF3i7StTgWLdD7QlYpic39r8/edit#slide=id.g3d28bb72e8_5_74
======
endymi0n
Very good writeup, I like the documentation of the thought process and the
open source tools shown in action.

What really amazed me though was both the persistence of this hacker (looks
like the project took more than 3 years from first playing around to RE) and
the ubiquity of the (I)TRON operatings system that‘s super hard to find
anything out about, especially in light of its worldwide use.

------
woodrowbarlow
would it be feasible to use this technique to modify the SD card so that
instead of broadcasting an SSID, it attempts to connect to an SSID and (upon
successful connection) pushes the contents of its filesystem to an HTTP
endpoint?

i'm imagining an SD card that automatically empties itself onto my private
server when i get home... rather than an SD card that i can manually access
wirelessly.

~~~
guedou
The card can already do that. It can connect to an AP and you can already push
files thanks to Lua.

------
_wmd
See also the Transcend cards ( [https://hackaday.com/2016/06/30/transcend-
wifi-sd-card-is-a-...](https://hackaday.com/2016/06/30/transcend-wifi-sd-card-
is-a-tiny-linux-server/) )

They're super easy to mess around with

~~~
peterburkimsher
Also the PQI Air Card, which is a microSD to SD adaptor!

I use it with an SD-to-microSD ribbon inside an iFlash adaptor in an iPod.
That lets me share SD cards over WiFi to an iPhone.

------
swsieber
Question - I have a device that can record video files to SD, but can't stream
the it's video feed. Could I use this SD card to stream the feed to a server?

~~~
londons_explore
Theoretically, yes. Practically, I think you should dedicate a few months or
even years to writing code to get that working... The OS is very basic, you
don't get much RAM, the TCP/IP stack seems very primitive, and you don't have
the source code...

~~~
Rjevski
There are other wireless SD cards that already run a Linux OS.

The main problem would be to figure out how your camera saves the files (it
might not save them in a playable format right away - for example it could
save most of the data but keep the key frames - necessary every so often -
until the end or so, or do more processing on the video file only after
recording is finished). Unless you reverse-engineer all that and work out a
way to generate a playable stream out of the intermediate file, you’re out of
luck.

------
arriu
These things are pretty interesting but they are quite slow/unusable in terms
of transfer rate.

I wonder if that tiny antenna could be enhanced with a wire.

~~~
londons_explore
They're slow because the CPU is really slow, and all wifi communication needs
to go via the CPU.

The antenna is unlikely to be the cause.

------
herogreen
Is there a video of the talk somewhere ? (if that was the support for a talk)

~~~
guedou
The video will likely be online soon.

